# Dopo il grande dolore



## Leda (14 Luglio 2016)

Dopo il grande dolore, viene un sentimento formale
i nervi siedono cerimoniosi, come tombe 
il cuore rigido si interroga se fu lui che soffrì,
e fu ieri, o quanti secoli fa?
I piedi, meccanici, vanno in giro 
di terra, o aria, o altro 
una via di legno
divenuti incuranti,
un appagamento di quarzo, come una pietra. 
Questa è l’ora di piombo
ricordata, se si sopravvive,
come un congelato ricorda la neve 
prima il freddo - poi lo stupore - poi il lasciarsi andare.
*

Emily Dickinson


----------



## Leda (14 Luglio 2016)

Dedicata a chi ha perso, in senso letterale o figurato, qualcuno che amava.


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia;bt10956 ha detto:
			
		

> Dedicata a chi ha perso, in senso letterale o figurato, qualcuno che amava.


grazie, molto bella
non la conoscevo
gli ultimi versi descrivono
in modo perfetto il susseguirsi
di emozioni ed eventi
del tutto personali, ma così
comuni a tanti....


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

molto bella. Non la conoscevo nemmeno io.


----------



## Leda (19 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=4189]Flavia[/MENTION] [MENTION=6146]Spot[/MENTION]

Sono contenta che vi sia piaciuta!
Emily Dickinson era veramente dotata... Con la sua metrica particolare, quasi una prosa musicale, sapeva mettere in luce spiragli d'anima preziosi


----------



## Flavia (19 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=6021]Olimpia[/MENTION],
non conosco le opere della Dickinson
mi documenterò


----------



## Spot (19 Luglio 2016)

Olimpia;bt10967 ha detto:
			
		

> @_Flavia_ @_Spot_
> 
> Sono contenta che vi sia piaciuta!
> Emily Dickinson era veramente dotata... Con la sua metrica particolare, quasi una prosa musicale, sapeva mettere in luce spiragli d'anima preziosi



Sulla poesia zoppico.. conosco davvero poco.
Grazie delle condivisioni, da sta sera approfitterò della tua pagina per rubare un po' di spunti.


----------



## Leda (21 Luglio 2016)

Spot;bt10969 ha detto:
			
		

> Sulla poesia zoppico.. conosco davvero poco.
> Grazie delle condivisioni, da sta sera approfitterò della tua pagina per rubare un po' di spunti.


Sei sempre la benvenuta 
Scusa anzi il ritardo nella risposta, ma qualcosa ancora non va nella notifica dei commenti, che infatti continuano a non arrivarmi :condom:


----------

